# How long is the FET process ?



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

I was wandering how long a FET cycle takes ( medicated and natural ) and how many scans are required prior to transfer ? 

Thanks for your help

SarSim x


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi well my cycle involves ringing in on day 1, day 2 scan, day 12 scan, if lining ok which mine was then ET 7 days later, but thats because I had day 5 blasts I think, hope that helps xxx


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

I think it varies. im on quite a short protocol - start meds on day 1 then have a scan on day 12 to check if lining is thick enough then transfer a couple of days later. I know some ladies are on quite a long cycle where they have to down regulate which im sure would rrequire more monitoring/ trips to the clinic. Good Luck 
kay x


----------



## SarSim (Feb 7, 2011)

Thankyou for your replies and all the best x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi
If you have a look in my FET diary ( link in signature) it gives a day by day account of our FET!

CLP


----------

